# My Gang Today



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

I just took some pictures of my little gang out in the garden. Its a bit cold so Maya has a face on her in most of them :lol:

Rio and mum DeeDee:










Maya and Riley:





































DeeDee:





































Riley:














































Lilah:





































With DeeDee


















Maya:





































Rio:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

What lovely dogs you have - & great pics of them all :thumbup:


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

lovley pics + wonderful pooches!!
thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Gorgeous as always Lab is handsome lad


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Love your gang:thumbup:


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

new westie owner said:


> Gorgeous as always Lab is handsome lad


Isn't he just :001_wub:

Lovely pics


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh they are all so beautiful buy I have a soft spot for Maya!!

I might like some pics ofthe rest of the gang soon


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

All as gorgeous as ever 
Maya just steals my heart though


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

:thumbup:
Fabulous photos of fabulous looking dogs!  
xx


----------



## Malorey (Jan 25, 2011)

I just love your doggie crew! They are all just adorable!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks all! Glad you like them 

Riley is a handsome old man, he looks gormless in most of his pics though :lol:


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

What a handful! They are all lovely dogs...lucky you :thumbup:


----------

